# Homemade iPod Case



## mr. k (Oct 9, 2004)

The addition of a new clickwheel iPod to my collection, I need a new iPod case, and I don't really want to buy one...  Anyone seen any neat ideas how to protect your iPod from scratches and the like?

I've been thinking about making a case of saran wrap, and running it over with a hair dryer to make it really skintight, or using an old sock... But neither of those ideas are that great.  Anyone?


----------



## DanTekGeek (Oct 9, 2004)

if you feel up to it, and have the time, you could make one out of leather. i dont know about you, but i have lots of old leather things layoing around the house. moms old handbags, cases from stuff, and the like.  make a template and then sew it together


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 9, 2004)

There was a company selling iPod cases for a ridiculously high amount of money, and all the case was made out of was one of those waterproof cigarette/wallet holder boxes and some foam cut to the shape of the iPod glued on the inside.  Take about 30 minutes to make one at home this same way, and much cheaper.

However: I would be wary of using any kind of case that didn't provide adequate ventilation (the previous example is completely airtight -- not good for electronic devices, especially ones with hard drives).

Edit: found 'em:
http://www.lilipods.com/lilipods.html


----------

